# LFTS 11-16-18



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benzie county, heading out shortly. Good luck to everyone. Shoot straight and most importantly be safe, and know what’s beyond your target.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Good luck to you all, checking into outpatient surgery, I'll be laid up the rest of the season, so I'll be living my hunting life through you guys! 
Enjoy this old fashioned snowy opener!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be out again this morning but hunting solo. Wind direction has switched in my favor. Good luck this morning.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Heading to a different blind today. Wind has been shifting between N&W. I’m hoping for another great day. 

Good luck and have a safe hunt.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Heading back out in northern Macomb. Hoping to see some action after what sounded like a very slow day for us down here yesterday. Good luck, always a rougher morning to get up after opening day party.


----------



## Spencer_MI (Nov 16, 2015)

Benzie headed deep into public land, hopefully nobody follows me!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

About to get out of the truck and head to the blind. Fresh blanket of snow overnight. Crossed quite a few fresh tracks pulling in. Ready for a great day! Good Luck All!


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Snowy Saginaw Co

Hunting a different spot today with the wind change hoping for a big doe to step out of the corn. Good luck all!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready to go out now in Arenac county. Hoping one of the big bucks slip up this morning! Good luck!


----------



## durrango (Dec 29, 2005)

Checking in from Hillsdale Kinda quiet here yesterday. 30 shots in the morning, maybe 8 in the evening. None were mine. Here's hoping to a better day for all... Be safe... 
Mike


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Heading out shortly in western Isabella county snow is coming down pretty good 
Good luck everyone shoot straight 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Headed out with my 12 year old daughter. She was able to seal the deal for her first deer on a fine doe yesterday morning. She was shaking for 5 minutes after the shot found its home. I dont think I have ever seen her like this over anything. It was great to see, and I hope I have a huntress on my hands.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Schools are closed here. 
Hunting at The Alders. Open

Good luck today.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Go get em!!!!

Good luck to all!!!!

Be safe and shoot straight!!!!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sitting wacting the snow come down in western Isabela ct. Good Luck And lets be safe!!


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Settled in my pop up, Father-in-law decided to stay in bed at the cabin. He has turned in to an old buck.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down a few min ago. Saginaw County.

What a beautiful morning with all this snow. Noisy walk in, but worth it. Lot of tracks. Been wishing for an opening day(s) with snow for a long time. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Round two in Alcona County, back in the same blind for the morning anyways. For as slow as it was yesterday we ended with three on the pole. Seems the hardwoods is the place to be. Congrats to all the successful and good luck today!


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck everyone. Be safe. Slow yesterday but hoping for more today. Stepped over many fresh tracks on the way in this morning so expecting more movement today in Gladwin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I should add: deer hunting with a nasty cold and potential laryngitis really sucks. Especially when you have to yell at a giant buck to stop and you end up sounding like Marge Simpson.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

UPWalleyeGuy said:


> 180 degree wind shift in Ontonagon County. 35 with dropping temperatures. Area was crawling with deer yesterday, hopefully that continues. Good luck folks.


Have room for one more at at camp? 

Totally Opposite Day for me in Marquette county yesterday. I forgot what I was even hunting for.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Up to 9 doe and yearling seen now. No bucks yet.


----------



## Jeff7109 (Nov 1, 2013)

B42431E2-AD4D-4609-9214-B4AA8404AB03




__
Jeff7109


__
Nov 16, 2018







as said by everyone... not quite as big as i thought but ill take em


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Up in Mecosta. Beautiful morning. Deer sightings were tough to come by for me yesterday but 2 good ones on the pole for my friends.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Haven't heard one shot yet in SE Barry Co.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good work Jeff. Nice buck!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Its a picture perfect morning with snow on the ground and snowing steadily, now where are the damn deer!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Good luck today to everyone that is out. Post Pictures. I will be live from the home office today.


Here ya go. Too cold for deer to be moving, so I guess I'll just take pictures. When's the next warm up?


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Beautiful morning










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Menominee county Quiet as can be. Three doe so far. Two eights and a ten yesterday for my camp. Maybe today is my day. If not it’s a great day in the woods


----------



## buckbuster71 (Jan 16, 2011)

I’m gonna educate a lot of people this morning as I know a lot are reading while hunting. A yearling deer is a 1.5 year old not a FAWN!! A fawn is a 6 month old and deer do not have horns they have antlers sorry people just one of my pet peeves. Good luck everyone


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Wife and youngest daughter (13) Are sitting together and the wife texted that my daughter has shot a buck Wahoo 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

#11-14 today


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

J D said:


> Wife and youngest daughter (13) Are sitting together and the wife texted that my daughter has shot a buck Wahoo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Congrats to your daughter, your girls are killing it right now!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

This 3" spike and BB just battled it out over the brassica lol. The spike showed his dominence.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> Wife and youngest daughter (13) Are sitting together and the wife texted that my daughter has shot a buck Wahoo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


She thinks its out past it's ears hopefully no ground shrinkage LOL 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats on your buck Jeff. Those quick hunts are great!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Van buren county only heard a couple shots so far. It is kinda windy this morning not much moving yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Small 8 and 4 does so far


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Cold, snowy & breezy morning here in Barry County. I was hoping to get a buck on my 40th birthday yesterday.......but that didn’t happen, so maybe today! I’m hopeful but reality is I rarely see the size of buck I’m after on the second day of gun season


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I’ve seen about 15 does and a tiny TINY spike so far.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Dumping snow in St. Clair County


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

J D said:


> She thinks its out past it's ears hopefully no ground shrinkage LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Congrats to your daughter J D. Nothing wrong with the girls showing you how done.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> I’ve seen about 15 does and a tiny TINY spike so far.


Hopefully that 8 comes back! I liked your posts yesterday. Today will be the day for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

whiteoakacorn said:


> Hopefully that 8 comes back! I liked your posts yesterday. Today will be the day for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I’m sure hoping!


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice layer of snow in Gladwin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

My buddy is hunting in Livingston county. He recently lost his dad so he decided to sit in pops stand. Well pops sent him a six point in his favorite lane. My buddy normally would t shot that six but he did it for his pops and thanked him. I’m sure he is smiling down on him


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

mattawanhunter said:


> Good luck to you all, checking into outpatient surgery, I'll be laid up the rest of the season, so I'll be living my hunting life through you guys!
> Enjoy this old fashioned snowy opener!


Hope every thing go well you.Going to miss your posts


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Setting in the blind with some company this morning but he keeps looking for his perch rods..... had one of the big bucks cross the plot at the north end. I didn't see him until he was half way across. By time I got on him he was right in front of the house and was quartering hard. Would have been a bad shot to take so I let him walk. The house is 400 yards or better but I just couldn't do it. Hopefully he makes his rounds and comes back on the south side.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Taking to day off could not sleep last night,Shoulders to sore from sitting all day with heavy cloths.Worst thing about getting old is remembering what you use to be able to do.Think my hunting days. Are all ost over


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Nephew scored on a dark horned 8 this morning.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Quiet this morning. Only about 10 shots. One doe and her fawns so far.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Can’t say I’m don’t have an eagle eye
On one of my fields.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Slow and quiet here in N. Montcalm, lone 2 1/2 7 PT so far. I expect a shot any moment. Son passed a small 8 yesterday only to have another guy blast it then have to track for an hour. Time for breakfast quiche!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Super slow here in Arenac county this morning. No deer seen by 3 of us yet. I cut several sets of fresh tracks in the snow on the way out so they are around...just haven’t moved back through yet. Hoping movement picks up soon!


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Only a few shots here in Arenac County. Snow on all the branches limits visibility a bit... I shot a nice 4 pt yesterday at 9 AM.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

buckbuster71 said:


> I’m gonna educate a lot of people this morning as I know a lot are reading while hunting. A yearling deer is a 1.5 year old not a FAWN!! A fawn is a 6 month old and deer do not have horns they have antlers sorry people just one of my pet peeves. Good luck everyone



Maybe they're just rounding up or maybe those yearlings are just acting like fawns, giving Mom a bad attitude


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow here. Much slower than I was hoping.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The smoke hadn’t even cleared when the boy asks “I don’t have to go to school now do I?” I assured him he did not. His mother doesn’t need to know he shot a buck until this evening.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> Glad to hear it’s not just slow for me. Not that I want it to be slow for everyone else.
> 
> I hear a lot of people seeing hot does. I’m jealous. I’d love for a hot doe to come around.
> 
> Gonna stick around one more hour then head in and come back for the evening.



And when that cellcam picture of the monster chimes your phone at noon, it's gonna feel like you got hooved in the pee pump again


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Mini deer in a mini plot


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> And when that cellcam picture of the monster chimes your phone at noon, it's gonna feel like you got hooved in the pee pump again


Those would be frustrating, my buddy has a couple he farms, like four time had good deer in front of his stand he was at farm


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Late checkin from Marquette county. Service is spotty. No deer yet. Other guys seen a couple of does. No bucks though. Windy and cold with a light snow. 

Time to thaw out with a hot cup of joe and buddy heater on full blast. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Not one deer today. Quite the contrast to yesterday. I was entertained by a large flock of turkeys. Still don’t understand why Lake Co. doesn’t have Fall turkey season.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

after a slow day yesterday, I shot this nice seven pt. This morning in Leelanau Co.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Gloves got wet snow falling off trees has me feeling like a paranoid chicken goin to dry off gloves in truck run up to the local tackle shop /buck pole get some food good luck all


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> And when that cellcam picture of the monster chimes your phone at noon, it's gonna feel like you got hooved in the pee pump again


Well, when your kid needs picked up from preschool it becomes quite understandable.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

BBD


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally got pic to upload











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> 16 deer in a morning is a slow sit? Are you hunting a game ranch?


The first half hour of light was good, then it slowed to a stop.


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Nothing moving here. No wind and snow falling. A morning so quiet I jumped when a chickadee went off behind the blind lol


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

zimmzala said:


> Slllllooooooow here in clare county. We have 3 guys out, 1 on the edge of a cedar swamp, I'm in an opening of a poplar stand that should be bedding and the last guy is sitting in and large stand of oaks. Between the 3 of us zero deer. I heard maybe 6 shots, hell birds and squirrels havent even been out.


I'm in Clare county also... 7 hours sitting yesterday and almost 4 this morning and I haven't seen one.

Good number of shots, but all I've seen is a porcupine... not even any squirrels.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It has been steady all morning here in south central Chippewa county. 19 deer observed. Including 3 yearling bucks.

I’ve been watching a doe slowly feed down rows of soybeans that have been browsed out. I finally realized she is eating the cereal rye I broadcasted in August. 

Rye growth must be better in the old bean rows since my planter has a fertilizer box. It could also be that the bean stems acted as a cover crop. I’ll have to keep that in mind when I overseed rye in the future. 

The jury is still out whether rye or wheat is a better draw.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

chillaxin


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Found this guy with what looks to be a 450 hole in him. One less fawn killer.


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Nickbarg83 said:


> Bear creek rd


I know the area very well!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Well bad news on the daughter's buck I believe she clipped the front leg I feel absolutely horrible for her hopefully she gets some redemption soon

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

seems to be a common problem


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Just saw my first squirrel today! N Montcalm. Shots non existent after first hour of daybreak.
30+ yesterday with three small bucks. One small buck and one unidentified deer hauling the mail today. What a difference.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Great buck JasonSlayer!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

In arenac snows melting off the trees feel like I’m in a snowball fight with the sky and I’m not winning at all no deer yet


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Out in shiawassee. Tracks all over in the stubble corn. First time trying out my new iwom suit. This thing is WARM 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Back out in the same spot as I was this morning after about an hour off. Hot soup and coffee hit the spot! Been seeing bucks here, just all small.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out near the small kill plot...cut some tracks on the way out. They moved after the snow stopped...ugh.

Good Luck!


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Put the Twizzlers in a Ziplock. Turns out a deer can hear a Twizzler bag from 80 yards.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Back out in western Isabella county in a hemlock tree snow is melting it feels like I'm hunting In a monsoon 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Haven't seen anything all day went to town for soup and took a drive around I am all alone on at least 500 acres of State land only shots I'm hearing is someone shooting a black powder


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Just saw a big buck mink in the canal. 
I'm looking for a whitetail big buck! 
Good luck all!









Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw a coyote coming down my shooting lane, it turned before I could get on it. It spooked 2 deer I didn’t see until I saw their flags and pushed 5 deer in to the clover plot. 2 were yearling bucks harassing the does.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

kids are tagged out, my turn on the trigger. I love taking the kids, but I have to say, I’m enjoying the extra leg room.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Just had a guy walk in 10 yards from me and continue to to put a pop up blind 50 yards from me I love arenac state land but I moved to a little make shift ground blind top of a ridge over looking a creek **** a deer her 11/21/16 so hopefully we can do it again


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Been seeing deer all day long. Just nothing worth shooting. My daughter is about to evacuate due to my gas issue. Doesnt bother me one bit.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I’m back in, I heard reports of a hunter shot dead by torch lake on private land. He was mistaken for a deer. I hate those stories. Be careful out there guys and good luck!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Switched to a different set this afternoon. 16 foot Tripod over looking my pond and food plot.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Up in Lake County with the BIL, today’s our first hunting. Got a late start this morning as he didn’t get to camp until about 1am, and we stayed up til after 3. Saw one this morning walking in, and I just caught 3 running behind me a little bit ago as I was settling in. He’s got the doe tag, I’m prisoner to the APR’s. Hoping he can get it done for us on a baldie. Good luck all!


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

In a different pop up on the property. Hoping to see something. I already got my squirrel sighting quota squared away.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Crawford co. Here, nine does yesterday...today nada. Drenched from the wet snow falling out of the pine on me.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County. Good luck everyone


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Switched up & moved to the Apple Tree stand...wasn't feeling it back there.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Doe down!! First deer in 2 years!! Still shaking!!


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> They're out, took a ride with the little temp Rise every good field has deer right now. It's weird we always think colder the better, but through the years that warm up gets them out to feed with cold temps. Get after um guys headed to Ann arbor for the game tommorow. STOKED!!!


Go Blue!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Big guy wannabe spotted a couple does 200yds. away.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Completely soaked. Deer could be 5 feet behind me and I’d never know it. Wet here in Alcona.


----------



## FIRE526 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sitting in lake county overlooking my turnip and radish field.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Deskjockey1 said:


> Not one deer today. Quite the contrast to yesterday. I was entertained by a large flock of turkeys. Still don’t understand why Lake Co. doesn’t have Fall turkey season.


 Should let the Dnr know how many your seeing. They have a reporting tool for fall and winter turkey sightings to help with counts and adjust availability accordingly.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Live from Berrien County.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> They're out, took a ride with the little temp Rise every good field has deer right now. It's weird we always think colder the better, but through the years that warm up gets them out to feed with cold temps. Get after um guys headed to Ann arbor for the game tommorow. STOKED!!!


Totally agree, seems like deer come out of the woodwork with a little warm up. Plus, I don't know about anyone else but I could use a couple 40+ degree days without everything dripping. I'm tired of losing slushball fights with the fox squirrels working above me lol.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

1morebite said:


> Slow and quiet here in N. Montcalm, lone 2 1/2 7 PT so far. I expect a shot any moment. Son passed a small 8 yesterday only to have another guy blast it then have to track for an hour. Time for breakfast quiche!
> View attachment 342823


Alright now that's it. Decision made.. I'm buying a hub blind and a heater for late season and I'm making omelettes


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Smoke pole just barked at a doe. Reloaded and waiting until dark to track


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Have 3 fawns and a 3 point harassing a doe right now in the food plot, bring on the 8 point


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Not a deer so far. Watching a cutting with about 10 acres of young white pines in the middle. I know they’re holed up in there.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Somehow just got busted by 3 or 4. Never saw them coming in. I don’t even know how they saw me. Regardless, something they didn’t like.

...I didn’t want those deer anyway..:banghead3


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The Magic hour has come and gone. That little spike chased the does out of sight clearing the plot. It rare to see deer in the last hour of daylight here. They are staged up waiting to hit the safety of the hayfields at night.

Great day today even though I didn’t see an older buck. Deer sighting kept me entertained all day.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone’s been busy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Naughty little beaver...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had an uptick in action. Looked out the same spot where those deer blew and ran, and here comes a small buck, maybe 5 or 6 point. The second I saw him three loud shots directly east of me fired off and saw a bunch of deer running, then out pops a doe 200 yards in front of me. 

Lot of shots around tonight. Must be moving.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

End the evening seeing a young buck and 4 baldies. My son was at the other end of the beans and had another young buck dogging a doe. Heard around 20 shots tonight.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Found her. Ran 50 yards

TC triumph .50 cal
100 grain
300 grand barnes expanded


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Started the day watching turkeys ended the day watching the same turkeys return back at it tomorrow


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> End the evening seeing a young buck and 4 baldies. My son was at the other end of the beans and had another young buck dogging a doe. Heard around 20 shots tonight.
> View attachment 342997


Looks like a snipe perch if I ever seen one


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

After day 2 in Antrim co:


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

El skunko again


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

One spooky doe all day. Very slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally , a couple sightings about a half hour before dark..
Nervous doe not dallying across an opening , then back into cover.
Second one looked over her shoulder , but no follower(s).

They entered cover in my notch I used to sit in but deer adopted for passing through.

Nice to have had a chance to fill tags. At twenty yards to boot.
Couldn't ask for more of a very nice deer than in the lead doe. 

A flurry of shooting around that last half hour. Must be some big open fields from the sounds of things.....

Another hunt in the books. Hooray!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A couple a yearling bucks in the foreground doe and fawns near the brush. The one buck isn’t even legal.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Zkovach1175 said:


> El skunko again


Me too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> Me too.


Me three!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

protectionisamust said:


> Found her. Ran 50 yards
> 
> TC triumph .50 cal
> 100 grain
> ...


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Didn’t shoot a thing, but enjoying deer camp nonetheless. Kozbow acres is a great place to stay.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Wth hell is kozbow acres!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Koz Bows' acres... And house. Very Nice!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a pretty exciting night where I cut those tracks last night. I no more than pulled my gun up to my climber and had a doe and fawn coming in at 3:00. Around 4:30 I had a whole herd come in. At 1 point I had 9 doe/fawn and 3 dink spikes together all within 20 yards. Eventually the spikes started getting friskey, they took off, and there were deer running everywhere in the neighboring woods. I can't believe all that commotion isn't getting a big one curious. I put my 5th cam out tonight. I still haven't seen a big one on cam. I'm starting to wonder if there is even a good buck around. The one I passed on the 12th is the biggest I've seen, and got on cam. Tonight I also cut a bunch more fresh tracks even closer to where I'm parking, some were in my boot tracks. I'll be hunting this spot Sunday when the wind is right.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hot shower and a meal warms the heart. See you folks on the LFTS 11-17 edition! No morning hunt for me however will get in the blind around 2:30 pm


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Hot shower and a meal warms the heart. See you folks on the LFTS 11-17 edition! No morning hunt for me however will get in the blind around 2:30 pm


Even after having that monster on your trail camera. Maybe I'll sneak in and set in your blind in the morning. LOL


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chappy410 said:


> Even after having that monster on your trail camera. Maybe I'll sneak in and set in your blind in the morning. LOL


Your welcome too! I’d like to see your sneaky walk anyhow. LOL. I got to get some pre-winter stuff done. Bricks in the wife’s trunk, grab the water hoses(bit late on that) and change the oil in the gator. 
Hate to say it but this point in the season when I’m getting skunked my standards usually drop. I’m however only going to shoot at 8’s or better. Next weekend I’m letting my nephew hunt for the first time. I’m guessing that monster 9 will finally pop out then.......


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> A couple a yearling bucks in the foreground doe and fawns near the brush. The one buck isn’t even legal.
> View attachment 343009


Cool setup. Where abouts in the UP is that? How many acres are you on?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Hot shower and a meal warms the heart. See you folks on the LFTS 11-17 edition! No morning hunt for me however will get in the blind around 2:30 pm


Same here. Gotta miss the AM. Should be at it in the evening.


----------

